# breeders



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

So i havent been on here in a long time! lol but now im back and while i was gone sold all but 1 doe and need to start over! Does anyone know of some good boer goat breeders in Indiana? Ohio or neighboring states would be ok too...thanks Sara


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

There are lots of breeders there

http://www.jackmauldin.com/states/indiana.htm


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

thanks katrina! i found that website earlier today...i guess i was wondering if anyone has had any experience dealing with any of them


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I have seen alot of goats for sale down by you lately on craigslist and some other sites. Tri-State boer goats has a farm near you


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi, my neighbor raises boers and she has some really nice ones. She takes really good care of her animals. Nice bloodlines her website is mandsgoatfarm.com Hope this helps


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

RPC- I havent looked on craigslist yet i might do that nad tri-state boers had a sale recently so i dont think they have any left off the sale.
walnutgrovefarm- thanks! i will take a look


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm thinking about purchasing MNS Farm Lots-a-Dots from www.mandsgoatfarm.com/ForSale.html tell me what you think...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm not very well educated with Boers but that doeling is NICE! Very chunky and wide, her parents are really nice as well, I don't think you could go wrong with her at all.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

her dam and sire looks nice.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

thanks guys...i really like her and i think she could do good things on my farm! lol


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

This is really funny because I was just looking at their website last night. I really like her dam and sire. I think she could be a good one. What doe did you keep out of all your does? Have you found a buck yet?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I dont really need any more goats but I like looking for them I dont know if any of these are close to where you live but they are some that I saw today on line and thought I would show you. http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/grd/1876452364.html
http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/grd/1874061933.html


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I like the does on that first link Roger. more growthy and more bone.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I agree but those were like the only other ones I saw today that looked ok. There were some nasty ones. But I guess you will have that.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yep..


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Ur welcome, just wanted to add I have took care of these goats when they was gone on vacation and they are nice goats. I love the parents and have some nice bloodlines. Its cool that you like the very doe that I told her I would want if I had boers. They are very nice.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

roger- I kept bessie my paint doe...she isnt registered but she was my first boer and she throws great kids! I have a buck for now but he is getting kinda old so i will be getting a new one fairly soon. I to like the goats in the first link better and it is so true that you find some really nasty looking ones! Walnut Grove- ha yeah she just caught my eye right away


----------

